
Dropbox shows what hacking is all about - jarederondu
http://theindustry.cc/2012/03/26/dropbox-shows-what-hacking-is-all-about/
======
jarederondu
When was the last time you saw a "within-the-company" hackathon like this?

~~~
__abc
My company (www.within3.com) does it all the time :) It's actually fairly
common for companies to do this :)

~~~
jarederondu
Cool! Yea, I'm sure many companies do this, but like this? I don't what it is
about the video, but it makes the whole thing seem real and original.

Idk, maybe it's just the background music, lol.

